# Hats off you to makers of TTF for Rhinestones!



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My hats off to all you True Type Font Makers for Rhinestones...

I just made my first one... WOW!... The stoning of the font letters and numbers was the easy part... 

Actually making it into a usable font... TOOK ME FOREVER!...

It was a good learning experience though...

Kevin


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you explain how you did it and what you used?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

katruax said:


> My hats off to all you True Type Font Makers for Rhinestones...
> 
> I just made my first one... WOW!... The stoning of the font letters and numbers was the easy part...
> 
> ...


 
I second that! I used to struggle with them, and still do sometimes, but mostly I am just purchasing them now. Synergy17 has some fabulous ones! Saves me so much time and headache!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

dhearn said:


> Can you explain how you did it and what you used?


 
Step One: Get Stoned!... (Rhinestoned that is.) You have to stone out each letter of your font with whatever software you choose.

Step Two: Export each letter of your font using CorelDRAW to export each letter into a True Type Font.. Something that you've been able to do with CorelDRAW practically since the beginning of time... In early versions of CorelDRAW this capibility was installed by default... I think around version 10 the exporting of a TrueType font was an optional filter to install. So if you go into your copy of CorelDRAW and don't see TTF as a format to export to you have to go back and install that option.

Step Three: Take the True Type Font you created in CorelDRAW into a Font Editor... I use High-Logic Font Creator... I think it's like $200.00 but you can get the $79.00 if you are not selling the fonts you create. In Font Creator I can fine tune the baseline of each letter and the spacing between each letter so if I type out TRUCK ERS the spacing is uniform... Very easy Font editing software and the most reasonably priced for it's feature set...

Creating TTF fonts... Not for the novice... It take alot of work... But it can save you boat loads of time... Plus if there is a font that you really want but can't buy elsewhere... What else are you going to do but go without or make it yourself?

Kevin


----------

